# Moby put a new handguard on his AR 10



## Moby76065 (Jul 31, 2012)

I took off the plastic stock hand guard and replaced it with the new aluminum one with picatinny rails on all four sides. The rails are a bit rough on the hand for shooting so rail covers will be needed where equipment isn't mounted.
I'm looking at some IR lighting and night vision add ons here soon.
This rifle is chambered in .308, in my opinion the perfect "all purpose" round.
A little pricy to just plink with but reliable to 800 yards in the right hands.
Mind you those are not MY hands. I'm new to the platform but hope to get good enough out to 500 real soon. Without a match grade barrel I'm unsure how well I'll be past that.

*ITS HOG HUNTIN TIME!!!!*










http://www.midwayusa.com/product/19...-armalite-ar-10-carbine-length-aluminum-black


----------



## semperscott (Nov 7, 2010)

Very nice. I recently bought a Panther LR308 with the heavy barrel. VERY accurate with the iron sights and now looking for some good optics.

Hope you enjoy it and wish you the best of luck becoming one with your rifle. :2thumb:


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I think I have that very hand guard for my Panther as well. Is it UTG? I would love to have an AR platform for a 308 but I opted for the G3 HK platform instead. Very pretty gun


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Midwest Industries makes good stuff. Plus it really makes your rifle look bad-ass (and also more functional). On my long(ish) range AR-15 I have one of these. It's a foregrip that turns into a bi-pod with just the push of the button. It's called the Grip Pod.


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

Sentry, I really never liked the forgrip handle. I guess I am just old school. I am more comfortable with a traditional stance.


----------

